# Would you answer a ringing phone in a public phone box.?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

as the title says,


last week i walked past a phone box. the phone was ringing out.

I was intrigued and I answered it.( well, I lifter the receiver and listened) but the phone went silent. i was disappointed. 

but would you be intrigued enough to answer it? or would you just ignore it.?


something about answering some one calling it... was intriguing. I just couldnt help my self due to curiosity? what would I hear? So to hear nothing was a bit disappointing LOL.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

No, nothing to gain and everything to lose.. what if someone spat/came/etc on the receiver before they called it up?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Sure why not? I answer like every call I get bc I'm desperate it might be something interesting. The weirdest one was a dude on the other end who just said "oh, it's _her _again" after I said hello and then he hung up. Idk who that was but I guess he wasn't too fond of me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No. I'm afraid of creepy snipers.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I would only if every phone booth I walked past was ringing, indicating that the call is clearly for me and not just a random/unintentional call.

...which reminds me of a scene from a movie/TV show I can't recall. I'm trying to remember where it's from but I can't. It's killing me.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Definitely not. It wouldn't be for me anyway.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I barely answer my own phone when it rings.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No way. I've passed ringing phone boxes before and just wonder who the hell dials that kind of number unless there's someone actually waiting on the other end :/ unless it's a wrong number call anyway. But still nope~


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Those things never turn out good in the movies.

But I haven't seen a public phone in years.




Edit, however, it always turns out good in porn. Now I'm conflicted.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No, I'd be worried it's for some drug deal or something. But I'd really want to pick it up out of curiosity. 

It's funny I might enjoy picking up a public phone but not the one in my own house. House phone scares me.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> No, nothing to gain and everything to lose.. what if someone spat/came/etc on the receiver before they called it up?


 Jesus! What a thought to think. I didn't even consider that.



Scrub-Zero said:


> No. I'm afraid of creepy snipers.


Haha! About to make that joke.




 But to be fair, you may get a sniper who is just trying to make you a better person. 

...you know what? That film is ****ed. I mean, Ferrall's character is awful, yet the sniper shoots innocent people to teach this a-hole a lesson and become a good person...? :blank That's all sorts of nonsensical.

Course, what's also nonsensical is using a pay phone in modern day. Even if your battery's dead, I think most people'd ask to use someone else's phone before a pay phone.



waerdd said:


> I would only if every phone booth I walked past was ringing, indicating that the call is clearly for me and not just a random/unintentional call.
> 
> ...which reminds me of a scene from a movie/TV show I can't recall. I'm trying to remember where it's from but I can't. It's killing me.


 Phone Booth? The Matrix? Dirty Harry? Die Hard with a Vengeance?



Awkto Awktavious said:


> I barely answer my own phone when it rings.


It's funny. I'm exactly the same, but a phone booth I would. I guess because there's a lack of pressure, knowing it's more than likely not for me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I used a phone booth. :con


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

i would get intrigued but i would then get skeptical and flee ignoring or in the back of my mind i would think it could be a killer and now I'm his or her prey like whoever answers this is going to play my game. -sounded very creepy :um


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Phone Booth? The Matrix? Dirty Harry? Die Hard with a Vengeance


Amelie Poulain. And just from that scene and possibility, yes I would. My brother once answered a phone booth call in an airport ages ago. It was some guy looking for another guy, which unfortunately didn't work out. Must have been frustrating.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't even answer my home phone. Sometimes not my own hp even.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Phone Booth? The Matrix? Dirty Harry? Die Hard with a Vengeance?


Nope, nope, nope and nope. Didn't know a scene like that was common in movies. It's unlikely I'll find out at this point lol. The only hint I have to work with is that the movie's fairly recent, probably from this year.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Amelie Poulain. And just from that scene and possibility, yes I would. My brother once answered a phone booth call in an airport ages ago. It was some guy looking for another guy, which unfortunately didn't work out. Must have been frustrating.


 Ah, good scene. Could be what he's looking for.

Your brother's story sparked a memory. I actually have used a payphone before. It was in a hospital waiting room. I was waiting for my brother, who was just in a car accident--completely fine, though he flipped his car on its top. Amazeballs that he had absolutely nothing wrong with him--but yeah, I answered it and it was a guy looking for a woman. I called out the name and it was a lady having a smoke outside. I helped! 

It wasn't a strong curiosity to pick up the phone, though. It was more out of a need for distraction because we were unsure if my brother was ok. They weren't saying anything.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No. What if it's a ransom drop off sting operation set up by the police? Then what?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I likely would...curiosity kill the cat


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Jesus! What a thought to think. I didn't even consider that.


Yes I do watch tosh.0 lol... there are some sick weirdos who get thrills doing that kind of crap.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I wouldn't run a risk. 

I remember some humorous TV program in which a phone was ringing in a public place, once a curious person took up a receiver, there would be a stream of water directed to the ear.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> Yes I do watch tosh.0 lol... there are some sick weirdos who get thrills doing that kind of crap.


Tosh.0? Extrapolate, please.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Tosh.0? Extrapolate, please.












http://tosh.cc.com/

Basically he shows a lot of funny/gross videos of weird things people do - such as pranking phones for strangers or much worse.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> http://tosh.cc.com/
> 
> Basically he shows a lot of funny/gross videos of weird things people do - such as pranking phones for strangers or much worse.


Oh, no, dude, I know Tosh.0, definitely. I just meant what... I thought the content of your first post, with receiver being covered with possible fluids and then calling people to put the phone up to the face was a video on Tosh.0. I was concerned. Heh.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

But if I don't answer how am I supposed to get my grand theft auto jobs?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, no, dude, I know Tosh.0, definitely. I just meant what... I thought the content of your first post, with receiver being covered with possible fluids and then calling people to put the phone up to the face was a video on Tosh.0. I was concerned. Heh.


Oh I don't know if it's happened yet, but always someone looking to make a name for themselves.. What good outcome would ever come out of it?

"Oh hey this is some random rich guy just giving away millions wait there for 10 minutes?"


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I've seen a public phone.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

I woud walk by..no way..i hate answering any phones really.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope. I don't even like to answer my own phone.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, then probably go quiet and put it down.. nosy


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, but if I don't hear Morpheus from the Matrix on the other end, I'll hang up anyways.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I've seen enough movies and played enough video games to see where this could be leading to.

So yeah, totally


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No I would just run away from it lol


----------

